# Silverfish



## StainlessRailingGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey All,

My new place has these little bug things that are called silverfish...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silverfish if you don't know what they are. As far as being a tangible pest-they don't bite humans, eat wood, hurt the cat, etc....so really they are any pest ridden persons least nightmare.

But they are gross! And everywhere. I've been reading that they like moisture. I live in the northwest so this doesn't surprise me. Anyone ever encounter them or know what to do with them?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.extermine.com/silverfish.html

You also want to address the moisture in the home, they like a lot of moisture which can also feed mold. Look at leaks in the plumbing or water around windows or evan not enough venting in the house.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 5, 2012)

Boric acid is what a pro exterminator would use.
Just look for a product called Roach Away. Lowes, Home Depot, Wal-Mart any hardware store should have it in the insectiside area.

Boric Acid is used in hundreds of products. It's used as a fire retardend, treating rotted wood, mold and fungus treatments, ant bait ect.
It kills bug by dehydrating them not poisoning them.


----------



## StainlessRailingGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

Moisture is a big problem because I live in the rainiest state!


How is Boric acid for pets though? I have a cat.... Thanks all!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 9, 2012)

I understand about the rainforest causing moisture. Evan with that you have to much moisture in the house.


----------



## billhead1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have them in my attic, but not in large quantities. They appear to be feeding on my cellulose insulation. I plan to apply a microcrystalline pesticide that sticks to their bodies when they contact it. It is available from a local pesticide supplier and works on common household pests. Check with your local pesticide supplier.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 10, 2012)

It's less toxic then table salt. Safe around pets (except fish).
http://www.ehow.com/about_5341416_uses-boric-acid.html

It's cheap. 
It's even an ingedeant in some eye washes.

To the poster that has them in the attic a simple puffer and some boron would save you a lot of money and would do the exact same thing.


----------



## kmwest (Oct 29, 2016)

joecaption said:


> It's less toxic then table salt. Safe around pets (except fish).
> http://www.ehow.com/about_5341416_uses-boric-acid.html
> 
> It's cheap.
> ...



I just found them in my attic (they were kind enough to be crawling on the insulation's paper ruler, which made it very easy to see how long they were).  I have no idea how many are in there, I only saw two.

Another post on this site suggested this product:
http://www.acehardware.com/product/i...ductId=1821681

How would I use this if I can't get past the attic hatch (no joists to rest on)?  Just spray in and hope for the best?


----------



## Billbill84 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hopefully u solved or at least minimized the silver fish issue. I learned about diatomaceous earth from this forum and it helped BIG TIME!! Talk about killing 2 or 3 literally every night down to maybe 1 every few weeks. I bought 6 bags of the stuff and get gloves and a red solo cup. Put a 6" line of it all the way around house particularly in back depending on the moist area of your house. Especially if u have a deck because that's the moistest area due to the fact that it's always shaded under it so the sun won't dry out the ground. 
I pulled up the deck board closest to house and threw a ton of treatment under there. Stuff works! Must reapply every few months to maintain


----------



## Billbill84 (Aug 11, 2020)

StainlessRailingGirl said:


> Hey All,
> 
> My new place has these little bug things that are called silverfish...Silverfish - Wikipedia if you don't know what they are. As far as being a tangible pest-they don't bite humans, eat wood, hurt the cat, etc....so really they are any pest ridden persons least nightmare.
> 
> But they are gross! And everywhere. I've been reading that they like moisture. I live in the northwest so this doesn't surprise me. Anyone ever encounter them or know what to do with them?


Did you ever figure out how to get rid of them silverfish? If so, what?


----------

